# Cornerless cubes



## krzyswit2 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,
This is my first post here so if i post in bad topic, move it.
I have an idea about new puzzle. It will be just 3x3 with removed corners. There will be three versions:
- 2-cornerless cube - from normal 3x3 two most opposite corners will be removed (i.e. the white-red-blue and yellow-green-orange)
- 4-cornerless cube - from normal 3x3 four corners will be removed (i.e. white-red-blue, yellow-green-orange, white-green-orange and yellow-red-blue)
- 6-cornerless cube - you know, 6 corners will be removed.
(Of course theese corners wont be just removed, but they will be replaced with smaller ones just for not popping, like edges in 2x2)
The cubes will have some of the errors, because, after scrambling, you don't know what "corner" belongs where.
(PS. I'm from Poland, sorry for bad language)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2014)

I remembered this:






whats the point on removing only 2 to 6 corners? lets remove all of it


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 7, 2014)

Get a fangshi shuangren. You can remove the corners.


----------



## Zeotor (Aug 15, 2014)

The concept that you propose has been made, at least the six-cornerless version. You can see pictures of it here. One of them is shown below.



Spoiler











There is one difference. The edges have colors on them to indicate where the absent corners should go.

As far as I know, this puzzle is not currently mass produced. Of course, you can always make one yourself.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes I also remember seeing a version with all 8 corners removed many many years ago. Probably in the 90s.


----------



## DaCube54 (Sep 5, 2015)

how well does it turn, do the edges feel like theyll pop or is it just solid


----------



## Ethan Emory (Sep 7, 2015)

If you get a guanlong, you can simulate all the corners being removed by unstickering the corners. Just a quick tip for beginning modders.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 8, 2015)

Ethan Emory said:


> If you get a guanlong, you can simulate all the corners being removed by unstickering the corners. Just a quick tip for beginning modders.


Wouldn't that work with any 3x3x3?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 9, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Wouldn't that work with any 3x3x3?



it does, but the guanlong is the cheapest.


----------

